# What is SDM and why is it keeping my phone awake?



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

Since updating to AOKP B22 my phone has not been able to fall into deep sleep. It stays awake literally the whole time. Betterbatterystats tells me SDM_Partial_wakelock has kept my phone awake the whole time. This has never happened, is there a fix?
I am running GLaDOS 1.10 never had a problem before.


----------



## kkl1993 (Jan 31, 2012)

i just read that if you freeze SDM_Partial_wakelock, then it should be fine.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

It is related to Verizon's OTA's. No idea why it's causing issues now but freezing in TiBu keeps the problem from continuing.


----------

